# C. Usteriana X Walkeri spathe



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

*C. usteriana X walkeri spathe*

Just like to share my first spathe. Chee hoo!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

cool man! how about a whole plant shot!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a great Crypt to grow submersed too. It will even flower submersed as well.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice spathe. Do you have photos of your emersed set up?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

ddavila06 said:


> cool man! how about a whole plant shot!!


Give me a while and I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

AaronT said:


> That's a great Crypt to grow submersed too. It will even flower submersed as well.


Good to know. I'll have to try that!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice spathe. Do you have photos of your emersed set up?


Thanks! And thanks for the plant!

My emersed plants are either in humidity domes (the type used to sprout seeds) or out in water gardens/tubs around the house. Nothing special really. I'll take some pics and post them up sometime.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

manini said:


> Awesome!


Thank you sir!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

ddavila06 said:


> cool man! how about a whole plant shot!!


Here you go. When I first received this plant from L4R, it was about twice as large! I guess it grew these smaller leaves as it adjusted to its new environment. I think the plant must be happy because I see at least 4-5 keiki's that popped up and it threw 4 spathes since I got it, probably around 4-5 months ago.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice spathe. Do you have photos of your emersed set up?


Here's a pic of my ghetto-fabulous emersed setup. I have it outside under a patio. One of the advantages of living in Hawaii. It's not pretty, but gets the job done for now. I'd like to have all my plants in tanks with bulkheads. I recently ran into some spider mites and I'd like to be able to drown those suckers if they decide to pay me a visit again. :mad2:


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

The usteriana x walkeri looks healthy and well adjusted. It will get massive and eventually outgrow the domes.


----------

